# Largest Fritz Schomberg cross



## southernbelle (Aug 5, 2021)

Posted on another page by Michael Tibbs. I don’t know him but thought it newsworthy. 
Phragmipedium LOVELY LYNNE
(Fritz Schomberg x PeruFlora’s Cirila Alca) 
The very best and biggest ever to flower. NS 12.7cm. It’s not without its problems being a colchicine treated hybrid but the size, shape and colour is tremendous
Seedlings available


----------



## monocotman (Aug 5, 2021)

Nice isn’t it? This cross is next level especially if it is tetraploid.
12.7cm is huge for a flower of this type.
I have a compot of tetraploid seedlings from him of a sibling of this cross. 
Not sure if this plant is one of the parents.
Growing well,
David


----------



## abax (Aug 5, 2021)

Shockingly gorgeous! Who and where is Michael Tibbs?


----------



## monocotman (Aug 6, 2021)

Exotic plant company based in the Netherlands.








Phragmipedium LOVELY LYNNE ( sibling cross of two 4N selected forms)


A flask of a minimum 25 plants A sibling crossing of two of the finest Phrag LOVELY LYNNE 4N's I have ever flowered Big Bold full flowers with tons of substance and can only be beautiful Flasks of a minimum 25 plants All customers outside EU please allow for export documentation



exoticplantcompany.com


----------



## richgarrison (Aug 6, 2021)

see if we can get Popow to bring some with him to the slipper thing in apopka  or maybe tamiami


----------



## southernbelle (Aug 7, 2021)

monocotman said:


> Exotic plant company based in the Netherlands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So all of those in the EU are the lucky ones.


----------



## monocotman (Aug 8, 2021)

I’ll let you know in about three years time….


----------

